# MetroMALMÖ > Öresund > Sweden > EU



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyone is free to post photos in this thread, be it their own or those found on the internet - as long as they are taken in Metropolitan Malmö.


I'll start off with some aerials from SSP (all from Flickr unless stated otherwise);



> *MALMÖ*
> 
> Sweden's third largest municipal is also the most dense city in Sweden. Almost half of the urban area's population lives in the city core/centre, and the rest lives in large scale housing projects built in the 60-70s or detached houses. About half of the city's housing was built during Sweden's "glory days" between 1955-75, during the so called "Million Programme".
> 
> ...


Source: Eniro.se


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*East Rönneholm Rd.* close to Triangeln.









-nixon-


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Another batch (all pics are from Flickr unless stated otherwise);

Some more Flickr stuff;

West Harbour










Triangeln sub-centre










Malmö University










Gustaf Adolf's Square








Photo by Nightsky

S:t John's Church










Tallest Ferris wheel in Northern Europe @ Möllevången










West harbour










Möllevången










Ribershus










Downtown


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures. thanks for the very cool and detailed tour


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Really nice city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice presentation of Malmo city; i love the aerial photos most


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Glad you guys like it!


Some pics by forumer Skania:

S:t Peter's in the background









Södertull / downtown









People's Park









Waterfront / TT









People's Park









People's Park









Skatepark in VH









Gamla Väster


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos as well, keep them coming


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful city, terrible inhabitants. 

A mix of communists and islamic youth.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From Malmo cit, i like the architecture in some buildings, including the Torso tower if i am correct about the name of the tower...


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> From Malmo cit, i like the architecture in some buildings, including the Torso tower if i am correct about the name of the tower...


Turning Torso.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1772 said:


> Turning Torso.


O.K. then Turning Torso


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Random stuff from Flickr:


Ribban










Möllan










Downtown










ST










Rosengård










Möllan










Skeppsbron










VH










ST










Triangeln


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

What a perfect city


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

What a beautiful city! 

Q! What are the specs on that span on the first pic? How long is it?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city indeed, but more so, a very beautiful and fascinating part of the world.


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sheer class!
Falsterbo and Malmö is true Skåne and pure swedish and scandinavian quality!
My parents are from this part of Europe and live there now yet again... :cheers:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Glad you guys like it!


Another batch (Flickr):

Malmö Athletics Stadium










VH










Downtown










Södertull










Möllan










Queen St. / Admiral St.










Flatiron










Gamla Väster










Waterfront










Downtown


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

More from Flickr...


Värnhem










Möllan










Kronprinsen




















GAT










Downtown










Nyhamnen




















Pildammsparken


----------

